# Minimum Distance Between Ground Rod and Gas Line?



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Nope


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

AFAIK none., However I will not be crazy to sink a rod too close to gaz meter due some case you never know which way they bring the gaz lateral to the building.

Also most POCO or Gaz compaine will have a note for distance for ground rods to the gaz lateral.

Merci,


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

1/4" min, i was less than that once, at my own house. Seen the dirt start to blow around the rod. $600 and 45min of the utilities time later i sucessfully located both my and the neighbors gas line.


----------

